# Peanut Grinder?



## Monolith (Oct 18, 2003)

Anyone know where i can buy a peanut grinder?  I'm getting tired of driving to the health food store every week (its 45 minutes away) just to get some freshly ground peanut butter.  Been trying to find any for sale online and havent had much luck.

Any ideas?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/nut_butter_machine.asp


----------



## Monolith (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey... thanks for the link, but i just tried using my food processor to do it.  Suprisingly, it works GREAT!  Even better than the professional grinder at the store (because you can control how long you grind the nuts, for chunky or creamier).

Now i just need to find somewhere that sells bulk roasted peanuts for cheap.


----------

